# Monthly Photo Contest: August 2010 Winner



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*August 2010 Winner - "Cool Dogs & Hot Cars"*

Winning photo taken by member: zzmac


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! That is one gorgeous dog and as for the car....*swoon*


----------



## zzmac (Jul 19, 2010)

Zeba thanks you.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful dog and very cool car. What kind of car it that?


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Dog? What dog???


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great picture- I had a hard time deciding between this photo and Jake R's- both really nice


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, yeah! Ferris Bueller should be so lucky!


----------



## strayhare (May 15, 2010)

*green with envy*

Best of both worlds. :wub:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

great photo! and beautiful dog!!!


----------



## joe01880 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nice*

The dog is beautiful, so is the Cobra!


----------

